
What programming language should I learn to develop accessibility software? - anotherhispanic
I am recently changed my major to computer science and really want to go into developing accessibility software what language is typically used for this? Thanks.
======
sebleon
Depends on the platform you're building on. What kind of disability problems
do you aim to solve?

You'll end up using different languages on web vs. a mobile app vs. robotic
assistance, etc

Generally speaking, can't go wrong with learning python first. If you end up
needing something else, you can figure it out later

------
tapper
Hi a screen reader for windows called NVDA is written in
python.[http://www.nvaccess.org/It's](http://www.nvaccess.org/It's) open
sorse, if you wanted to look at some of the code you can. What about a11y soft
wair intrests you? I am blind so i just know about screen readers but the a11y
field is broad!

------
brudgers
Accessibility is a property of a system's overall design. It is a higher level
abstraction than a programming language or the function of the system.

What sort of systems are you interested in making more accessible?

